# Stuff and Things > HISTORY, veterans & science >  COVID-19 and male sterility

## Robert Urbanek

A report on the possibility of COVID-19 causing male sterility was removed from 
a Chinese government website because it was not yet supported by data and 
was not peer reviewed.

_the report said it was theoretically possible that_ _COVID-19 could impact 
men's reproductive health, as a receptor that the virus_ _is thought to use 
to infect human cells, called angiotensin-converting enzyme 2_ _(ACE2), 
is also highly expressed in the testes . . ._ _Men can have a 'relatively simple' 
semen analysis three_ _months after infection.
_
So, we should know soon enough if the virus is making men sterile.
This possibility has apparently received zero attention in the U.S. mainstream
media.

https://www.bionews.org.uk/page_148559

A British report noted that the coronavirus has been detected in the semen 
of recovering COVID-19 patients, also stating the immune system cannot 
fully reach the testes to target a viral infection. The report did not 
comment on the quality of the sperm.

https://www.bionews.org.uk/page_149541

If antibodies cannot reach the virus in the testes, there might
not be any resulting inflammation that would signal damage to the testes.

Conceivably, millions of men, many without any coronavirus
symptoms, may already be sterile.

----------

dinosaur (05-25-2020)

----------


## teeceetx

Bummer.

----------


## donttread

> A report on the possibility of COVID-19 causing male sterility was removed from 
> a Chinese government website because it was not yet supported by data and 
> was not peer reviewed.
> 
> _the report said it was theoretically possible that_ _COVID-19 could impact 
> men's reproductive health, as a receptor that the virus_ _is thought to use 
> to infect human cells, called angiotensin-converting enzyme 2_ _(ACE2), 
> is also highly expressed in the testes . . ._ _Men can have a 'relatively simple' 
> semen analysis three_ _months after infection.
> ...




Well there are 7.0 plus billion of us so if true it might be Mother Earth fighting back. Or it could be more fear mongering?

----------

Northern Rivers (05-25-2020),Quark (05-25-2020)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Well there are 7.0 plus billion of us so if true it might be Mother Earth fighting back. Or it could be more fear mongering?


Good...and accurate point. I do think Gaia does have her own way of sorting us, out.

----------

Quark (05-25-2020)

----------


## Quark

That's good news if true. We need more sterile males. There's too damn many of us.

----------

donttread (05-26-2020)

----------


## Jen

Wouldn't that raise more questions about whether or not the virus was engineered - and possibly by those people who want to reduce the population of the world?

----------

Fall River (06-15-2020),Quark (05-26-2020)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

The original article is from China.  Ergo, I don’t believe in this story...one...bit...

----------



----------


## donttread

> Good...and accurate point. I do think Gaia does have her own way of sorting us, out.


Yes, which is why IMO we fell for COVID so easily. We know that the real killer virus, mother nature's version of a flea dip is out there. And now we know that even tyranny cannot stop it when it arrives, not without re-thinking mega cities anyway.

----------

Quark (05-26-2020)

----------


## Robert Urbanek

Some people may already be ahead of the curve and are
buying up as many sterility test kits as possible so they can resell them at a
large markup after they create an artificial scarcity. If the tests are not
widely available, that would create uncertainty about the extent of the problem.

----------

donttread (05-27-2020),Quark (05-26-2020)

----------


## Quark

> Wouldn't that raise more questions about whether or not the virus was engineered - and possibly by those people who want to reduce the population of the world?


Of course it was engineered. The virus is a man-made bio-weapon. What the intent of the bio-weapon is or was we may never really know for sure.

----------


## nonsqtr

> Of course it was engineered. The virus is a man-made bio-weapon. What the intent of the bio-weapon is or was we may never really know for sure.


Proof?

Proof or it ain't so.

----------


## nonsqtr

> Of course it was engineered. The virus is a man-made bio-weapon. What the intent of the bio-weapon is or was we may never really know for sure.


This was from all the way back in February.

No, the coronavirus wasnt made in a lab, a genetic analysis shows | Science News

You clowns are worse than the Democrats, you believe a lot of stuff that simply isn't true.

----------


## donttread

> This was from all the way back in February.
> 
> No, the coronavirus wasnt made in a lab, a genetic analysis shows | Science News
> 
> You clowns are worse than the Democrats, you believe a lot of stuff that simply isn't true.


I personally don't tend to think that corona was engineered because it's simply not destructive enough. WW one was fought in the midst of much, much worse. 
However, the fact that our for sale science community said it was not engineered is meaningless. The "other side" ( the root of the problem is that we even have sides) could buy or rent contradictory science if they wished. This is the way of our world.

----------


## nonsqtr

> I personally don't tend to think that corona was engineered because it's simply not destructive enough. WW one was fought in the midst of much, much worse. 
> However, the fact that our for sale science community said it was not engineered is meaningless. The "other side" ( the root of the problem is that we even have sides) could buy or rent contradictory science if they wished. This is the way of our world.


No, an engineered virus would show markers that this one doesn't have. The science speaks for itself. "Contradictory science" is usually the realm of politicians, and my new policy is to play whack-a-mole with anything claiming to be science that really isn't.

I believe a lab accident is still the most likely source of this virus. Labs all over the world store fifty years worth of samples in their freezers, it's not at all unusual.

The fact that China issued specific biocontainment guidance at the very beginning of the outbreak is highly suspect.

The Chinese are excellent scientists but they're insecure - the cultural saving of face will almost always take precedence over the truth.

If you run through a few scenarios and ask yourself how engineering would actually be done, the only way this happens with "this" virus is if the bat lady herself was doing engineering in the actual caves.

And that really is a conspiracy theory, this woman is a highly respected scientist.

----------


## Robert Urbanek

Given the proliferation of the virus in prisons, we might
expect the widespread sterilization of violent inmates. This hypothesis was seemingly
predicted by my essay How the meek might inherit the earth in which I suggested
that a virus could be engineered to target males with the warrior gene, thus
giving a reproductive advantage to the meek.

https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...ight=monoamine

----------


## Robert Urbanek

Update:

_The new coronavirus could cause damage to the testicles
without actually infecting them, according to a joint study by researchers from
China and the United States. They found that the virus could enlarge and attack
the cells that produce sperm, possibly by binding to an enzyme on the cell
surface. . .
_
_In the latest study, samples from 11 patients who died
from Covid-19 in Wuhan were analyzed by a team led by Ming Zhou, a professor
with the Tufts Medical Centre in Boston, and Dr Nie Xiu, from the Huazhong
University of Science and Technology in Wuhan . . . more than 80 per cent of
the samples showed significant damage to the seminiferous tubules  the part of
the testicles where sperm is made.
_
"I can't breathe" may be replaced by "I can't breed."

https://www.scmp.com/news/china/scie...ng-cells-study

----------


## patrickt

I read the someone said the Covid-19 could possibly, maybe, be thought to, perhaps, cause healthy adult males to morph into hunchback dwarfs.

----------


## Fall River

About male sterility: This could be bad news for industries that sell birth control products.  Also, less women getting pregnant means business will be down at abortion clinics.

----------


## Robert Urbanek

From RT:

_Today, the problems of infertility, especially male
infertility, associated with Covid-19 are revealing themselves on a grander
scale,_ Elena Uvarova, the Russian Health Ministrys chief gynecologist for
children and youths, told journalists at a press conference in Moscow. The
information gathered by Russian medics has shown a _38 percent reduction in
quality of sperm_ in men who recovered from the coronavirus, she said. It
was a worrying discovery, as the overall quality of the sperm in Russian men
already wasnt perfect, the doctor added.

https://www.rt.com/russia/493414-cor...tility-russia/

Given that RT is the media puppet of Putin, it seems a bit
unusual for it to post a story that may alarm Russians and shake their
confidence in the Putin regime.

----------

